# Link's Costume :)



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Hello All!!

I missed the deadline for the contest on here, but Link's costume is too cute for me not to post!



















It just seemed natural that Mr. Cranky-Pants could use his prickly personality to MY advantage! :twisted: LOL Enjoy!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

AWE!! That's adorable!!! I love the cactus idea. That would fit Harvey to a T! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol so cute 
Should use brown fleece so it looks like soil. 
Did you enter him in any petco/petsmart contests? Did he win? =o


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well that was unique!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like a cactus! cute!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I work at a Petco, and I am going to be at the costume contest on the 29th (this Saturday). Link will be there, but just for a very short showing then he gets his own trailer (cat carrier) in the manager's office.  I can't win anything because I am an employee, but it will be so much fun to see all the little animals dressed up!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh my. He looks just like a cactus! How very cute!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! The contest was yesterday and it was so awsome having Link at work with me all day. We ended up getting a "runner-up" prize once everyone left because technically I wasn't supposed to win anything! The judges said I would have taken 1st if I hadn't been an employee because we got perfect marks for creativity, "matching the pet personality", and Attention to detail.  we are both happy and Link has gotten a ton of mealies for his participation AND all the managers kept him (and me) happy by giving him free crickets all day, just so they could see his face! LOL :lol:


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh what a perfect costume!!! That fits Oliver's personality perfectly, and I'm sure lots of other owners can say the same


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

LOL and for $0.76 you can't beat the price!!! I posted a pic of him at work and i am still getting comments on how awsome the costume was!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

A cactus?! That's it. I'm stealing that idea. I'll credit you for it. Promise.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Go for it! I don't need credit LOLS :lol:


----------

